# çok çok and Benim top oynayan genç arkadaşim çok zekidir.



## piozaf

*Benim top oynayan genç arkadaşim çok zekidir.*    Like from my exercise book   _come dal mio libro_
My young friend which plays with the ball is very intelligent.   Is it ok?  
_Il mio amico che gioca a palla è molto intelligente._

*Top oynayan çok zeki gençi arkadaşımdır.*            but I make a change          _ma io faccio un cambio_
The intelligent young (subject) which plays with the ball is my friend.
_Il giovane intelligente che gioca con la palla è mio amico._ 

*çok güzel*     "very beautiful"    _bellissimo_
*çok çok*            idem?
*bir şey*                     "a thing"        _una cosa_
*bir şeyler*  I can say  "somethings",  _delle cose_.


Thanks, Teşekkürler ederim, Grazie


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> *Benim top oynayan genç arkadaşim çok zekidir.* Like from my exercise book   _come dal mio libro_
> My young friend which plays with the ball is very intelligent.   Is it ok?
> _Il mio amico che gioca a palla è molto intelligente._
> 
> 
> *Top oynayan çok zeki gençi arkadaşımdır.* but I make a change          _ma io faccio un cambio_
> The intelligent young (subject) which plays with the ball is my friend.
> _Il giovane intelligente che gioca con la palla è mio amico._
> 
> Dovrebbe essere cosi: *Top oynayan zeki genç arkadaşımdır.*
> 
> *çok güzel*     "very beautiful"    _bellissimo_
> *çok çok*            idem?   "*Troppo*" or "*very much*"
> *bir şey*                     "a thing"        _una cosa_
> *bir şeyler*  I can say  "somethings",  _delle cose_.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Teşekkürler ederim, Grazie


----------



## piozaf

Top oynayan *zepzeki* genç arkadaşımdır. end so is it possible?


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> *Benim top oynayan genç arkadaşim çok zekidir.*    Like from my exercise book   _come dal mio libro_
> My young friend which plays with the ball is very intelligent.   Is it ok?
> _Il mio amico che gioca a palla è molto intelligente._
> 
> *Top oynayan çok zeki gençi arkadaşımdır.*            but I make a change          _ma io faccio un cambio_
> The intelligent young (subject) which plays with the ball is my friend.
> _Il giovane intelligente che gioca con la palla è mio amico._
> 
> *çok güzel*     "very beautiful"    _bellissimo_
> *çok çok*            idem?
> *bir şey*                     "a thing"        _una cosa_
> *bir şeyler*  I can say  "somethings",  _delle cose_.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Teşekkürler ederim, Grazie



*Benim top oynayan genç arkadaşım çok zekidir - My young friend who plays with the ball is very intelligent

**Top oynayan zeki genç, arkadaşımdır - The intelligent young who plays with the ball is my friend

çok güzel - very beautiful

çok çok - many many

bir şey - a thing

bir şeyler - something*


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> Top oynayan *zepzeki* genç arkadaşımdır. end so is it possible?



*It seems ok but I wouldn't say zepzeki*

_*Top oynayan zeki genç, arkadaşımdır*_ *is ok to me*


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> Top oynayan *zepzeki* genç arkadaşımdır. end so is it possible?


 
yes it is possible but it is enough to say "*zeki genç*".


----------



## zorspas

erbdogan said:


> yes it is possible but it is enough to say "*zeki genç*".



I agree. "zepzeki" sounds very odd.


----------



## ukuca

Istead of "zepzeki" we would say "pek zeki" if it's necessary.


----------



## piozaf

"pek zeki" it is, ok, but not "çok zeki"if it's necessary.
Taman mi?


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> "pek zeki" it is, ok, but not "çok zeki"if it's necessary.
> Taman mi?


*
If you say "Top oynayan çok zeki genç, arkadaşımdır" will sound odd 

If you say "Top oynayan genç arkadaşım, çok zekidir" will be ok*


----------



## zorspas

Volcano said:


> *
> If you say "Top oynayan çok zeki genç, arkadaşımdır" will sound odd
> 
> If you say "Top oynayan genç arkadaşım, çok zekidir" will be ok*



No need to comma here.

_*"Top oynayan genç arkadaşım çok zekidir"*_


----------



## veronica55

In fact, "zepzeki" is gramatically true but we don't use that. i.e. You can say "sapsarı" which means "all in yellow/very yellow" or "kıpkırmızı"(all in red), "yemyeşil"(all in green) as you see we generally use that in colors, not in most of the general adjectives like güzel, çirkin, büyük_(we sometimes say "büsbüyük" but sounds a little baby-language)_, küçük, yüksek, zeki... etc. But there's also exeptions like "*ince* - *ipince*(very slim)

 I had a good laugh for that zepzekiD: that's cute. Don't worry u can make fun of me about italian.

buona fortuna


----------



## piozaf

_Thanks! Io provai ad applicare le regole del manuale cosi' come le appresi.
Credo o non ricordo di aver letto, alcun riferimento all'uso ristretto con i colori._
*I tried to apply the manual's rules exactly like I learned from it.
I believe or I don't remind to have read anything
 with reference to use ıt exclusively to the colors.*
Like from book:
Come da libro:
*boşmboş; dopdolu; tastaman; paramparça; büsbütün; köpkötü; upuzak ecc.*

Ancak ben yine  türkçe bebeğim


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> _Thanks! Io provai ad applicare le regole del manuale cosi' come le appresi._
> _Credo o non ricordo di aver letto, alcun riferimento all'uso ristretto con i colori._
> *I tried to apply the manual's rules exactly like I learned from it.*
> *I believe or I don't remind to have read anything*
> *with reference to use ıt exclusively to the colors.*
> Like from book:
> Come da libro:
> *boşmboşbomboş; dopdolu; tastaman tastamam; paramparça; büsbütün; köpkötü; upuzak ecc.*
> 
> Ancak ben yine türkçe bebeğim


 
Non ce qualsiasi regola. Devi memorizzarli. 

Sopsoğuk ; sımsıcak ; pasparlak ; kapkaranlık ; apaydınlık ; kupkuru ; ıpıslak ; kapkatı o kaskatı ; sepsert ecc....


----------



## piozaf

Taman! Onları ezbere bilmeliyorum. 
Thanks.


----------



## Volcano

piozaf said:


> _Thanks! Io provai ad applicare le regole del manuale cosi' come le appresi.
> Credo o non ricordo di aver letto, alcun riferimento all'uso ristretto con i colori._
> *I tried to apply the manual's rules exactly like I learned from it.
> I believe or I don't remind to have read anything
> with reference to use ıt exclusively to the colors.*
> Like from book:
> Come da libro:
> *boşmboş; dopdolu; tastaman; paramparça; büsbütün; köpkötü; upuzak ecc.*
> 
> Ancak ben yine  türkçe bebeğim



*We call them pekiştirme ekleri, they make the meaning of adjectives strong*


----------



## erbdogan

piozaf said:


> TamanTamam! Onları ezbere bilmeliyorumbilmeliyim.
> Thanks.


----------



## acemi

piozaf said:


> *Benim top oynayan genç arkadaşim çok zekidir.*    Like from my exercise book   _come dal mio libro_
> My young friend which plays with the ball is very intelligent.   Is it ok?
> _Il mio amico che gioca a palla è molto intelligente._
> 
> *Top oynayan çok zeki gençi arkadaşımdır.*            but I make a change          _ma io faccio un cambio_
> The intelligent young (subject) which plays with the ball is my friend.
> _Il giovane intelligente che gioca con la palla è mio amico._
> 
> *çok güzel*     "very beautiful"    _bellissimo_
> *çok çok*            idem?
> *bir şey*                     "a thing"        _una cosa_
> *bir şeyler*  I can say  "somethings",  _delle cose_.



May I offer some English correction? 

*bir şey* "a thing" una cosa 

evet si 
bir şey = a thing, one thing, something.   Singular case. 
something = qualcosa 

*bir şeyler* I can say "somethings", delle cose. 
hayır no 
bir şeyler = things, some things.  
some things = alcune cose 

maybe somethings is like qualcose 
not correct to make plural that way. 
Not correct as a single word (except see below) 

‘Some’ is not a prefıx to form plural. The suffix ‘-s’ is required on ‘thing’. 

She wants something. 
Bir şey istiyor. 
Vuole qualcosa. 

She wants some thing. 
Bir şey istiyor. 
Vuole una certa cosa. 

She wants some things. 
Bir şeyler istiyor. 
Vuole alcune cose. 


Somethings as one word can be used when talking about age: 
The twenty-somethings went to a nightclub but the sixty-somethings went to bed. 
twenty-somethings = aged 20 to 29. 

I hope that is all clear.


----------



## piozaf

Bir şeyler. I've to say "some things", alcune cose.


Thanks Acemi.


----------

